# 729 $ of MAD Haulin !



## urbanlilyfairy (Feb 25, 2008)

So Febuary was a good month lolz ... and this is what 729 dollars worth of hauling looks like. Minus Creamkiss creamstick liner that for some reason was shipped alone and still hasnt gotten here ...

most of it was from nordstroms.com ....then one item from mac online, and one item from specktra clearance bin hehe

ok here are the pics ..and item list at the bottom.. the juicy bag alone was 195 so that was the most expenisve item heh.

oh and i want to add ..this was all paid for by debit hehe ..i pondered about charging it all to nordstroms card ..but then i had saved up 300 for fafi stuff ..and with tax return coming and stuff...i just fuck it im gonna splurge hehe ..but yeah i don't normally buy so much at one time. I am no rich person lolz....

I won't be buying much till my birthday in may lolz.  well maybe a lippie, gloss and e/s trio from heatherette hehe 











ok the contents :

Juicy coture velour day dreamer tote ( thanks to all who suggested i buy the black one on a previous post i made heh !) IM very happy with the black.

ok non mac
bobbi brown gel eyeliner in black ink
bobbi brown cream eyeshadow in bellini (this was from specktra clearance bin)
SHu Umera eyelash curler
Nars turkish delight lip gloss

MAC
Fafi eyes 2
Fafi Utterlyfrivolus l/s
Fafi Strawbaby l/s
Fafi sugartrance l/g

peachstock l/s 
missy slimshine


Paintpots
Nice vice
perky
rockillin
cashflow

non fafi
bare study
soft ocrhe

Plushlash
brow pencil in stud
subculture lip pencil
graphblack pencil

sunbasque blush
hipness blush

brushes
210,217,219,239,242

ermine fafi doll

woodwinked and carbon eyeshadows

ok i think that its lol ..sorry its not listed in order as in the pics hehe ..


----------



## gracetre123 (Feb 25, 2008)

wow...that´s a lot of money...btw I love the purse...enjoy your goodies!!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Feb 25, 2008)

Great haul, enjoy!!  Love the bag, very pretty!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 25, 2008)

W
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




W!​


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 25, 2008)

Super haul!!!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 25, 2008)

Love that bag! Glad you went with the black one its sooo nice and it will go with everything


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 25, 2008)

*bows* that is one KICKING haul!!! Have fun! And I'm glad you went with the black bag!!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Feb 25, 2008)

great haul girl!


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 25, 2008)

JESUS!! u got loads lol, im jealous of everything and i want to steal the bag from you!


----------



## jilliandanica (Feb 25, 2008)

love the juicy bag...the black was definitely a great choice!


----------



## mreichert (Feb 25, 2008)

Amazing haul! Have tons of fun with your goodies


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 25, 2008)

Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## n_c (Feb 25, 2008)

That's a lovely purse...enjoy the rest of the goodies!


----------



## Moppit (Feb 25, 2008)

I love the Juicy bag.


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 25, 2008)

Awesome hauling! That bag is too cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yay, lots of pretty stuff to play with!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice haul


----------



## Girl about town (Feb 25, 2008)

Yay glad you got the black bag and the make up is gorge!!!! (.......runs away with bag....)


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 25, 2008)

YAY! Your haul is awesome. I got the black Daydreamer, too. Just make sure you don't pull the bow. I accidentally pulled mine and now I just can't get that perfect bow back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 25, 2008)

Great haul and veerry nice bag. I almost got that one also! Almost. lol


----------



## Emmi (Feb 25, 2008)

Wohoo enjoy!


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Feb 25, 2008)

NICE!!! I've been lemming a Juicy purse for awhile now and I'm hoping the bf will grace me with one soon.. *nudge nudge lol


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 25, 2008)

Great haul!  At least you paid with debit, that's really smart!!!!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 25, 2008)

Wow!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  That is some incredible hauling!!  And everything looks so pretty!!  That bag alone is gorgeous enough!  Enjoy!!


----------



## nunu (Feb 26, 2008)

great haul!


----------



## landonsmother (Feb 26, 2008)

awesome haul!!!  i want that bag so bad!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Great haul!!! I really love that bag!! Congrats!


----------



## Miss_M (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, that's one amazing haul !!

Enjoy your goodies


----------



## missmacqtr (Feb 27, 2008)

wow! Juciy lovers
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay!

i have the pink one ! enjoy sweetheart!


----------

